# Between Worlds - Taking Strezov's Arva for a test drive



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey, I haven't posted any music on VI for some time and thought I'd share this track. I recently took Strezov's Arva for a test drive after putting it into my template, really loving the sections / divisi. I thought I'd see what different musical settings it was capable of when used on it's own for all choir parts. As always any thoughts much appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing the solo voices soon hopefully


----------



## rlw (Mar 4, 2017)

It was good to hear Arva in this context. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaap (Mar 5, 2017)

I listened to it as a listener (with my morning coffee) and that was a very fine moment to be honest. I enjoyed it and didn't actually listen carefully about the production or any feedback on that. I heard a very beautiful (and emotional) piece and it took me. Well done Matt.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 5, 2017)

rlw said:


> It was good to hear Arva in this context. Thanks for sharing


Thank you Rod, Arva's rather diverse and allows for placing it in far more musical context than the standard Children Choir writing. You can get some great textural effect from it which I haven't been able to do in the past.



Jaap said:


> I listened to it as a listener (with my morning coffee) and that was a very fine moment to be honest. I enjoyed it and didn't actually listen carefully about the production or any feedback on that. I heard a very beautiful (and emotional) piece and it took me. Well done Matt.



Cheers Jaap, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts, much appreciated. I trust it was an enjoyable morning coffee


----------



## Jaap (Mar 5, 2017)

SymphonicSamples said:


> I trust it was an enjoyable morning coffee



It sure was in combi with your music!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 7, 2017)

Cheers Jaap


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm so glad you posted this Matt, I remember the first time I heard it being really blown away, especially the first 60 seconds which is in my opinion a genuine musical statement of originality and splendid colour.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey Zac, thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and comment, much appreciated. It was one of those pieces I enjoyed writing and exploring the library as it progressed. I listened to some of your tracks recently, absolutely stellar sounding production quality Zac


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey Matt, 
As usual, you impress me every time with your devotion for music. I really love the strings. They have such a lush sound in completion with the choir. And your switches are bloody brilliant! I left you a comment on SC as well. Well done, Maestro!


----------



## foxby (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Matt,
Definitely impressive orchestral writing, which also adds realism and musicality out of samples. Congrats !


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 20, 2017)

AllenConstantine said:


> Hey Matt,
> As usual, you impress me every time with your devotion for music. I really love the strings. They have such a lush sound in completion with the choir. And your switches are bloody brilliant! I left you a comment on SC as well. Well done, Maestro!


Cheers Allen much appreciated, Arva can certainly sound lush indeed or amazingly powerful as well.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 20, 2017)

foxby said:


> Hi Matt,
> Definitely impressive orchestral writing, which also adds realism and musicality out of samples. Congrats !


Hey foxby, thank you !! Yeah very true, good orchestration can bring the best out of samples, and on the contrary the worst as well  , which is much the same for real players.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 20, 2017)

Great song!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheers Alatar


----------



## SagZodiac (Mar 21, 2017)

This is a good test drive!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow, beautiful piece.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 21, 2017)

I like the choir, my favourite part in the piece is how you used the brass, goes well with the choir


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 27, 2017)

SagZodiac said:


> This is a good test drive!


Cheers Sag !



Puzzlefactory said:


> Wow, beautiful piece.


Thanks man , much appreciated


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 27, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I like the choir, my favourite part in the piece is how you used the brass, goes well with the choir


Cheers Nova, yeah the choir blended well with the Brass, actually I found it blended nicely with everything


----------

